# The Finest Hours - On Blu-ray and Digital HD May 24



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> ONE OF THE GREATEST RESCUE STORIES EVER TOLD
> 
> Starring Chris Pine, Casey Affleck, Ben Foster and Eric Bana
> 
> ...


----------

